# Red and Blue America Aren’t Experiencing the Same Pandemic



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

An article in The Atlantic is highlighting something we all likely understood to be true. Republican/conservative areas are handling this pandemic much differently than their Democrat/liberal counterparts.


> A flurry of new national polls released this week reveals that while anxiety about the disease is rising on both sides of the partisan divide, Democrats consistently express much more concern about it than Republicans do, and they are much more likely to say they have changed their personal behavior as a result. A similar gap separates people who live in large metropolitan centers, which have become the foundation of the Democratic electoral coalition, from those who live in the small towns and rural areas that are the modern bedrock of the GOP.


https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...and-democrats-think-about-coronavirus/608395/

Small town rural certainly has the advantage here. They are more independent and self-sufficient than their big city opposites. They are less densely populated, which inherently hinders the spread. And they tend to favor personal liberty over panicked "safety measures".

To most of us, this is a "Well, duh!" moment.
Another silver lining to all this... The pandemic might just pop a few liberal bubbles, and get them into the real world and away from their fantasies about gumdrops and lollipops. The real world is harsh, and often unforgiving. You need to be prepared to meet it.
And to those that won't learn the lesson... well, they are at greater risk of contracting this, and we might see a "stupidity die off" in the near future.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> An article in The Atlantic is highlighting something we all likely understood to be true. Republican/conservative areas are handling this pandemic much differently than their Democrat/liberal counterparts.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politic...and-democrats-think-about-coronavirus/608395/
> 
> ...


Excellent thread.
And we (small, rural, red areas) do have an advantage when it comes to virus exposure... but sadly, we're still subjected to the lockdown/shutdown mandates of the libtard State powers. Now..as far as 'enforcement' goes - we might have an advantage there too, on the down low - but even in the small town near us is a population of 'under 30s' that live online and have been indoctrinated into the 'woke greater good'. So far, we outnumber them, and maybe that will be enough when this is all over. Hope so.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stopping in at some of the gun shops around town over the last couple of days and every conversation I have had with them is that probably 75% of the people buying guns this past 2 weeks are first timers, mostly young college type kids, millennial's, and blacks. Most gun sales guys can tell left from right, no question the left is scared. Go figure. Now that their life may depend on it, the left has rethought that whole 2A thing. Freakin hypocrites!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Stopping in at some of the gun shops around town over the last couple of days and every conversation I have had with them is that probably 75% of the people buying guns this past 2 weeks are first timers, mostly young college type kids, millennial's, and blacks. Most gun sales guys can tell left from right, no question the left is scared. Go figure. Now that their life may depend on it, the left has rethought that whole 2A thing. Freakin hypocrites!


 Scary time for people to be buying their first firearm. Sign at walmart today guns and ammo can Not be returned.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

So we have a bunch of left wing retards buying guns without any training or knowledge in their use. Great! So how many injuries are we gonna see from accidental discharges and how many unjustified shootings are we gonna see in the near future? Hopefully zero. But in any event, left wing politicians will use these incidents to justify claims for more anti-gun regulations.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Scary time for people to be buying their first firearm. Sign at walmart today guns and ammo can Not be returned.


The guy in my office who was asking me about guns the last couple of months finally went out and found one yesterday at Academy. He had to drive to two of them before he found a M&P 2.0 9mm that I recommended would be good for a first timer. He has never shot a gun in his life. Scary.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Stopping in at some of the gun shops around town over the last couple of days and every conversation I have had with them is that probably 75% of the people buying guns this past 2 weeks are first timers, mostly young college type kids, millennial's, and blacks. Most gun sales guys can tell left from right, no question the left is scared. Go figure. Now that their life may depend on it, the left has rethought that whole 2A thing. Freakin hypocrites!


I'm gonna give everyone the opportunity to change their minds about things; especially when they change them in the right direction.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm gonna give everyone the opportunity to change their minds about things; especially when they change them in the right direction.


I agree MG. I just shutter to think what these people who have just now decided a gun is a good thing to have will do to themselves and others without any knowledge or at least the most basic rudimentary training. Once this crises passes, most will throw it in a drawer and never look at it again.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I agree MG. I just shutter to think what these people who have just now decided a gun is a good thing to have will do to themselves and others without any knowledge or at least the most basic rudimentary training. Once this crises passes, most will throw it in a drawer and never look at it again.


And the downside is? :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> And the downside is? :devil:


I am going to help the guy at work and take him to the range when things settle a bit. He is interested in learning. His wife was pissed he bought it, I ain't helping him with that. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I am going to help the guy at work and take him to the range when things settle a bit. He is interested in learning. His wife was pissed he bought it, I ain't helping him with that. :vs_laugh:


Try and take him before TX is locked down or you might maybe never get the chance to help him. 

_Hmm... this BS shuts down Trump rallies, gun ranges, nascar... it's a commie plot I tell ya! And they're already talkin the shutdowns to go into Fall._


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I am going to help the guy at work and take him to the range when things settle a bit. He is interested in learning. His wife was pissed he bought it, I ain't helping him with that. :vs_laugh:


 Most that know us are aware we have give others a chance to try a few and spend some here punching holes in thing. We will do the same ever under the virus scare.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Try and take him before TX is locked down or you might maybe never get the chance to help him.
> 
> _Hmm... this BS shuts down Trump rallies, gun ranges, nascar... it's a commie plot I tell ya! And they're already talkin the shutdowns to go into Fall._


I offered to take him this weekend but with all that's happening with his kids and wife and this China bug......ohhhh, I am sorry.....that's racist:tango_face_grin: .......he didn't have time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in what was once the Reddest county in the State of Florida. Democrats never even ran for local or state office here, it was a waste of their time and money.

Within the last ten years, the eastern half, over on the Atlantic Ocean, has been over run with Yankees from the Northeast who brought their liberal politics with them.

But out here on the westside we are still rural, agricultural. And let me tell you, the jive that is going down in Kalifornia is totally foreign to us.

The article posted by Kauboy explains it well.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We live in what was once the Reddest county in the State of Florida. Democrats never even ran for local or state office here, it was a waste of their time and money.
> 
> Within the last ten years, the eastern half, over on the Atlantic Ocean, has been over run with Yankees from the Northeast who brought their liberal politics with them.
> 
> ...


But you'll still comply, yes? Even if FL declares a 'shelter in place' lockdown order banning VFW meet-ups along with everything else?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BE CAREFUL PEOPLE!

A few hours ago, I just scared the hell out of myself. And now I'm kicking myself for making a rookie error.

Went to lock some gates and forgot my flashlight, but had my S&W M&P Full Size .45ACP with Streamlight on my hip. Began messing with the lock and pulled my firearm, and passed it to my recessive left hand instead of my dominant right hand to engage the attached Streamlight to see the gate lock.

IMMEDIATELY my left hand index finger engaged the trigger! MAJOR MAJOR SAFETY ERROR ON MY PART!

Within a micro second I removed my index finger and transferred the weapon and light to my dominant right hand. Pissed at myself as I set the lock and mounted the 4 wheeler to ride back home.

BE CAREFUL PEOPLE! 

(I'm sorry Col Cooper!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> But you'll still comply, yes? Even if FL declares a 'shelter in place' lockdown order banning VFW meet-ups along with everything else?


I will not meekly submit to house arrest like a common criminal when I have done nothing wrong.

The Florida Department, VFW ordered all posts in the state to close, and ours did.
Our American Legion post is still open.

Tomorrow morning a bunch of us vets are getting together to clean up the property of the widow of one of our buddies, and do some minor carpentry as well.
Nobody will stop us.

After that, I'm taking an old friend who lives "away" and is in town for two days to the indoor gun range to fire some rounds.
I already called, the range will be open.

Alcohol couldn't kill me, the North Vietnamese Army couldn't kill me, Agent Orange ain't killed me yet. I'm not worried about a virus that is on par with the common flu.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> BE CAREFUL PEOPLE!
> 
> A few hours ago, I just scared the hell out of myself. And now I'm kicking myself for making a rookie error.
> 
> ...


Just another reason to not have a weapon mounted light.
Anything you illuminate has the muzzle pointed at it.
A hand held light is better, in my opinion.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I agree MG. I just shutter to think what these people who have just now decided a gun is a good thing to have will do to themselves and others without any knowledge or at least the most basic rudimentary training. Once this crises passes, most will throw it in a drawer and never look at it again.





MountainGirl said:


> And the downside is? :devil:


Y'all forget because its been a while. There was a politician who had bought one of those evil black rifles. On a commercial she had her husband cut it up with an angle grinder. She then stated she knew these were evil and would work to ban them. It has been a while but if memory serves me correctly, she was charged with altering a firearm by the ATF. Some in CA turned theirs in when there was a buy back adding fuel to the fire.

No, I see no good coming from this. The other side of that coin is that Antifa has stated they are arming themselves and getting training.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just another reason to not have a weapon mounted light.
> Anything you illuminate has the muzzle pointed at it.
> A hand held light is better, in my opinion.


The light on the weapon isn't the issue. 
A WEAPON MOUNTED LIGHT should *only* be used for WEAPON RELATED TASKS!!!

Handheld lights are excellent for non-weapon related tasks. They should not be the only light in play when the weapon enters the equation.
A handheld light means the muzzle could be pointing in a direction you CAN'T see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> BE CAREFUL PEOPLE!
> 
> A few hours ago, I just scared the hell out of myself. And now I'm kicking myself for making a rookie error.
> 
> ...


Next time I will remember to bring my flashlight OR remove the Streamlight from the weapon and reholster the firearm before using the Streamlight.

(I'm still kicking myself for such a potential dangerous mistake. I could have shot my hand holding the gate lock or worse...)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:spank::spank::spank:
You’ve been a bad boy, slippy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Next time I will remember to bring my flashlight OR remove the Streamlight from the weapon and reholster the firearm before using the Streamlight.
> 
> (I'm still kicking myself for such a potential dangerous mistake. I could have shot my hand holding the gate lock or worse...)


 Your are forgiven. Life aint about getting it all prefect just correcting what you can. I never really liked have anything on a hand gun. The laser on the 92FS is built into the grip your grip turns it on so not much to cause any issues.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I employ a weapon light on two of my home defense pistols. They are excellent for bump in the night apocalyptic China virus laden zombies. I never use them for anything except when I am deploying the weapon. It makes clearing a room (which I do practice) much easier in my opinion. It keeps one hand free if needed. If I need a flashlight for anything else I have plenty of those on hand that will do the job. @Slippy ol' pal, I forgive ya. We live and learn. I would trust you on my six without hesitation. :vs_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will not meekly submit to house arrest like a common criminal when I have done nothing wrong.
> 
> The Florida Department, VFW ordered all posts in the state to close, and ours did.
> Our American Legion post is still open.
> ...


I figured all that and am glad to hear you confirm it. ((hugs))
Please know that I'm pokin at you and everyone because this s*ht is about to get real... and I guess I'm tryin to store up my own courage for what's ahead. It's funny. Up here isolated, beyond rescue, on my own facing off coyotes & bobcats & howlers at night is no problem.. but standing against something I've loved for so long, well, I'm still wrapping my head around that. I'm sure I'll do fine; freedom is who I am so whatever threatens that should cause no hesitation to engage.


----------

